# البحث عن وظيفة planning engineer at egypt



## على هدى المصطفى (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اجد وظيفة فى مجال ادارة المشاريع و لكن جميع الشركات تطلب خبرة فكيف احصل على شركة اعمل بها وتعطينى هدة الخبرة


----------



## mena01234 (30 أبريل 2007)

الزميل العزيز

لعل انسب الحالات هو ان تلتحق بشركة يكون بها مهندسون من ذوي الخبرة و يرغبون في انضمام اخرين لمساعدتهم و هناك يمكن ان تكتسب الخبرة التي تبحث عنها منهم..

الا انه من الضروري حتى يقع عليك الاختيار ان تكون لديك دراية الى حد ما بالبرامج المستخدمة مثل excel الذي لا غنى عنه لاي مهندس و مثل primavera و غيرها

و يمكنك ان تدعم ذلك بدراسة اكاديمية لدبلوم او ماجيستير في هذا التخصص او الشهادات العالمية الاخرى مثل pmp و غيرها

ويمكنك ايضا الاطلاع على نماذج العقود مثل الفيديك و غيرها 

هذه افكار و غيرها لكي تزيد من امكانياتك بحيث تتغلب تدريجيا على قلة الخبرة و لكي تتاح لك فرصة اكبر للالتحاق بعمل كما ترغب 

بالتوفيق


----------



## badreco_73 (1 مايو 2007)

ان ا كنت على دراية بمجال ادارة المشروعات و البرامج المستخدمة تقدم و توكل على اللة وسوف تجد الفرصة لكن يجب ان تكون على دراية حتى لو نظرى علشان المقابلة 
وعلى فكرة كل الشركات بتطلب خبرة 5 سنوات و 10 سنوات طب اللى عندة خبرة دة قاعد من غير شغل لية 
يا اخى توكل على اللة قدم و جرب مش هتخصر حاجة لكن هتكسب مهارة مهمة جدا هى كيفية التحدث فى المقابلة الشخصية 
و اللة يوفقق انشاء اللة


----------



## على هدى المصطفى (2 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
للاسف يا اخى انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج و معندبش خبرة فى هدا المجال بس عندى كورسات فية و محتاج اعرف شركة مستعدة تعين مهندس لتعليمة و تدريبة خصوصا انا عندى فكرة عن البرامج على العلم انا مهندس من مصر


----------



## badreco_73 (2 مايو 2007)

على هدى المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> للاسف يا اخى انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج و معندبش خبرة فى هدا المجال بس عندى كورسات فية و محتاج اعرف شركة مستعدة تعين مهندس لتعليمة و تدريبة خصوصا انا عندى فكرة عن البرامج على العلم انا مهندس من مصر


 
السلام عليكم
يااخى ماذا تعنى كلمة للاسف هل انت تتأسف عن كونك مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج ام على انك ليس عندك خبرة انت مهندس تعلمت كيف تكون مهندس و الخبرة هى مجرد خبرة عمل ليس اكثر و تختلف الخبرة من شخص الى اخر حسب سنوات العمل و حسب المشاكل التى يواجهة فى العمل ليس من المفروض ان تتخرج من الكلية و انت استشارى فى الهندسة 
ارجو ارسال تاريخ التخرج و الكلية التى تخرجت منها
علما ان مجال الانتاج فى المصانع يحتاج الى تخطيط و ادارة و لو قرات فى منتدانا لوجدت الكثير للتعليم و الخبرات دون اى بخل من اى مهندس او مشرف ارجو ارسال السيرة الذاتية لعرض بعض الاماكن التى تحتاج مهندسين
و شكرا و اعتذر للاطالة


----------



## على هدى المصطفى (2 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا يا اخى شاكر لك ردك و اهتمامك و ربنا يصلح حالك 
اريد ان اوضح لك كلمة اسف معناها اة 
انا خريج دفعة 2002 ومن سعاتها وانا شغال و الاستيراد الدى بعدنى تمام عن الهندسة فبعتبر ان انا ضيعت وقت فى مجال لم استفاد منة شئ اللهم سنة اشتغلتها فى مصنع بلاستيك مشاركة مع اخ و لم يتم المشروع ولكن بدخول فى دراسة المشاريع وجت فيها نفس حيث درست ادارة مشاريع فى جامعة الاهرة والان انا بدرس كورس فى الجامعة الامريكية ولكن طلعت ان الشغل و الخبرة اهم من الكرسات فلم اجد حتى الان شركة تقبلنى و تقبل تعطينى هدة الخبرة 
و بحاول دلوقتى اعيد تجربة مصنع اكياس البلاستيك و لكن الماكينة و التسويق عقبة بحاول ادرسها 
انا خريج 2002 جامعة حلوان ميكانيكا انتاج و لوتبعتلى ال***** الخاص بك ابعتلك علية ال cv
وشكرا لك وبارك فيك


----------



## badreco_73 (2 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة
الاخ العزيز دة كويس جدا انك بتدرس و خطوة ممتازة ارجو رفع السيرة الزاتية على المنتدى و سوف ارسل لك مواقع توظيف كثيرة داخل مصر و خارج مصر تحتاج مهندسين داوم عليهم و ارسل السيرة الذاتية لهم و انشاء اللة هتلاقى فرصة


----------



## amralaa (2 مايو 2007)

اخي العزيز
وظيفة التخطيط و المتابعة تحتاج مهندس ذو فكر و شخصية قوية قيادية و ان يكون عنده ذكاء اجتماعي و قدرة على التطوير و قدرة على سرعة التعلم و بالطبع معرفة العمل على برنامج بريمافيرا و اكسيل . 
اذا كانت لديك تلك المواصفات فأرجو ان ترفع السيرة الذاتية الخاصة بك هنا و سوف أخذها و ارشحك للعمل معي انشاءالله.لأن شركتي تحتاج في خلال شهر الى مهندس تخطيط لا يشترط الخبرة و لكن يشترط ما سبق ان كتبته.
و شكرا


----------



## على هدى المصطفى (3 مايو 2007)

لاسلام عليكم
جزاكم اللة خيرا على الاهتمام ولكنى لا اعرف كيف ارفع سيرتى الزاتية على المنتدى لانى مشترك جديد او من الممكن ارسال ال***** الخاص بك وارسلها لك
شكرا


----------



## على هدى المصطفى (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخى
كنت طلبت منى ارسال السيرة الزاتية وانا طلبت من حضرتك ال***** بتاعك علشان انا مش عارف ازاى احملة على المنتدى
شكرا


----------



## على هدى المصطفى (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
كنت طلبت من حضرتك ترسلى ال***** الخاص بك او تعلمنى كيف ارف سيرتى الزاتية على المنتدى ومن فضلك ارسلى دليل للشركات التى تطلب مهندسين كما وعتنى


----------



## amralaa (11 مايو 2007)

اخي العزيز علي
لقد اخبرتك من قبل ان شركتي محتاجة لمهندسين في ادارة المشروعات و طلبت منك السيرة الذاتية
و لكني فوجئت انك مهندس ميكانيكا, و اؤكد لك انني لم اكن اعلم قبل كتابة الموضوع
و شركتي تحتاج مهندسين مدني و ليس ميكانيكا
لذا فاني اقدم لك شديد الاعتذار على الخطأ مني, و اتمنى من الله ان يوفقك و يرزقك بعمل افضل و مكان أرقى لترتقي و تصبح من كبار المهندسين
أعتذر لك مرة أخرى يا أخي علي


----------



## m_halawa (21 مايو 2007)

*ارسل سيرتك الذاتية*

ارسل سيرتك الذاتية وشكرا لك


----------



## على هدى المصطفى (21 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
من فضلك ارسل لى ال***** الخاص لك لارسلها او ترشدنى كيف ارسلهالك على الموقع


----------



## Amin Sorour (5 يونيو 2007)

m_halawa قال:


> ارسل سيرتك الذاتية وشكرا لك



ال***** في حاجه غلط يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## m_halawa (5 يونيو 2007)

*m_halawa*

الميل على ****** هو m_halawa 1970 او على الهوت ميل


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (5 يونيو 2007)

لسلام عليكم

الاخ علي هدى المصطفى

ارجوا ان ترسل لي سيرتك الذاتية وانا سأقوم برفعها على الملتقى اذا احببت ذلك
البريد الالكتروني هو bageis111(at)gmail.com


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (6 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الملف المرفق هو ملف السيرة الذاتية للاخ على هدى المصطفى .. اسأل الله ان يوفقه في ايجاد وظيفة مناسبة له


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (7 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ان علم الإدارة ليس مقتصر على الهندسة المدنية فقط ولكن ايضا الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية ومجالات اخرى خاصة العسكرية ........ وعلم الإدارة هو العلم الوحيد الذي بدا بالراجع أي من خلال التطبيق والخبرة تم بناء النظريات


----------

